# Winter Livestock Care and Forage Management



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Archive on the #HayTalk Chat held last Thursday on twitter over on RanchingForums.com...check it out...

Ranching Forums - Ranching & Cattle Community Forums, Blog, Photos, Videos, News, and Help - Winter Livestock Care and Forage Management

Great young grad student moderated this chat...enjoy


----------

